
Ask HN: What could be the next technology boom like bitcoin? - PetoU
Bitcoin is here around 4 years. Would you expect it to explode in value 3 years ago ? Potentially.
I assume, that next technologies which will boom in next years are already here, in its infancy. What do you suggest it might be ?
======
mckee1
I'm going to have to say wearable tech, even if it is becoming a bit cliche.
Not necessarily products like Google Glass, but there are plenty of
applications that can massively improve the users life, or help save it. In
hospitals and old people's homes for example, watches that monitor heart
rates, necklaces to check vital signs etc. I'm no Doctor but I imagine a way
to constantly monitor the condition of a potentially at risk person without
them having to lie in bed hooked up to a huge machine will be pretty useful.

~~~
malandrew
I've been looking forward to this. I can't wait until many lab tests are
unnecessary because we have our own continuous medical monitoring occurring
all the time.

------
rdl
Genuinely trustworthy computers (servers and clients). Still probably 5 years
away. Bitcoin, NSA, etc. shows why they're needed, and we sort of know how to
build them, but it's seriously difficult, and involves lots of moving parts up
and down the whole stack from supply chains and designs to silicon fabs to
physical packaging to firmware to OS to apps to network protocols to user
interfaces.

------
soneca
Peer-to-peer education. People learning directly from others (any others). Not
MOOC, but more like a <Khan> Academy where anyone can be Khan.

Teenagers teaching on Youtube how to do make up became a relevant niche for
some years now. I think soon we will have a peer-to-peer education marketplace
billion-dollar company.

~~~
laglad
Agreed. Do you think this boom will happen in developed or developing markets?

~~~
soneca
I would say developed. Innovation demands people having some time, some money
and some ambition to create new things.

Hard to know, but i think the next big thing always come from USA, Europe or
Japan. The only exception is China that create their own big things.

------
adventured
Virtual reality is going to boom over the rest of this decade. The gaming
industry will drive it into the consumer space over the next few years, to
wide adoption. That'll dramatically increase the money being put toward the
industry, leading to an ever faster cycle of improvement.

Hollywood will follow the gaming industry on this technology wise. I'd predict
that within 10 to 15 years, we'll see movies attempting to build out virtual
reality experiences in theaters. For $30, they'll put you into an immersive VR
version of the Avengers sequel that exists at the time.

------
kushti
-drone industry -p2p investments/brokerages/knowledge bases/etc. p2p is still not much developed area with many promising things it could provide -fighting with corporations/governments spying

------
chatmasta
From my "big ideas" evernote:

\- drones - They will be like servers for the physical world. Business
opportunity is "ec2 for drones" \-- drones as a service, rent by the hour,
remote controlled from a web interface, programmable with API. \- bitcoin \-
privacy \- transparency \- online household (IoT) \- brain-computer interfaces

------
adrianwaj
bitmessage as a complimentary product to cryptocurrency (cryptomessaging).

------
yread
ubiquitous 3D printing with Bret-Victor-esque 3D designing software?

------
crisnoble
Renewable energy storage and electric vehicles. If enough people adopt
electric only vehicles that could provide a mechanism to store and send energy
to the existing grid.

------
phektus
A 3d printer for food. Now that would be disruptive.

